# Your top 5 GnPers



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

What fighters, past and present, would you put on your GNPer top five list? Here are mine:

1) Tito Ortiz
2) Matt Hughes
3) Fedor
4) Evan Tanner
5) Cain Or Diego (amount of punches per second, not damage)

Edited title.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

1. Jon Bones Jones


2. Everyone else


----------



## Coq de Combat (Sep 17, 2007)

I don't think I'd have Matt Hughes in that at all. Pretty unsure about Evan Tanner as well. I think old school GSP (the one that fought Trigg and Sherk) deserves an honorary mention, and Mark Coleman deserves a spot (he is after all the "father of GNP"). Jonny Bones is deserving of an honorary mention too. 

To be honest, it's pretty damn hard to do such a list, because GNP is pretty widely used with pretty good success.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Just current fighters.

1. Jon Jones
2. Shogun. Not a GnP fighter but has sick GnP.
3. GSP
4. Ryan Bader
5. Karlos Vemola


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Coq de Combat said:


> I don't think I'd have Matt Hughes in that at all. Pretty unsure about Evan Tanner as well. I think old school GSP (the one that fought Trigg and Sherk) deserves an honorary mention, and Mark Coleman deserves a spot (he is after all the "father of GNP"). Jonny Bones is deserving of an honorary mention too.
> 
> To be honest, it's pretty damn hard to do such a list, because GNP is pretty widely used with pretty good success.



I guess opinions differ, but I definitely think both Evan and Matt had nasty GNP. JBJ is certainly getting up there as well and could surpass most on my list. Also I was this close to adding GSP, but post Hardy GSP didn't allow me to do it.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Jon Jones
GSP
Tito 
Mark Kerr
Fedor


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Mark Kerr was pretty nasty back in the day. I remember what he did to top can Varelans.


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

Just current UFC fighters:

Jon Jones
Mark Munoz
Brock Lesner 
Karlos Vemola
Diego Sanchez


----------



## Coq de Combat (Sep 17, 2007)

Soakked said:


> I guess opinions differ, but I definitely think both Evan and Matt had nasty GNP. JBJ is certainly getting up there as well and could surpass most on my list. Also I was this close to adding GSP, but post Hardy GSP didn't allow me to do it.


Fair enough. I just wish GSP would show all his haters once again that he knows how to GNP and finish fights.


----------



## Brydon (Jan 13, 2007)

Lesner GnP = Death


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Coq de Combat said:


> Fair enough. I just wish GSP would show all his haters once again that he knows how to GNP and finish fights.


Absolutely, he was tearing up fools back in the day. Still does now (see Kos) but doesn't have the killer instinct like before. GSP vs Serra 2, and GSP vs Trigg are monster displays.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Cain Velasquez
Bones
GSP ( when he fancies it... which hasn't been for a while )

The rest all blend together in to a big blob that I shall call "meh"


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Anderson when he decides to do it has some of the most vicious but his style of controlling a persons legs and standing over them might not be what this thread is about. 

Munoz has the most brutally powerful GNP P4P since Kerr. Bones and Cain are at the top nowadays as well. Faber deserves an honorable mention in this thread I think people have forgotten how good his gnp is because he has gotten his ass kicked a couple times recently.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Brock n jbj definitely the best today


----------



## Fard (Nov 5, 2010)

Mike Russow!


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Bones


Munoz
Carwin
Thiago Silva
GSP


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Chael Sonnen


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

1.Fedor-Easily number one dude make a career of vicion GNP, lets not forget people just because he has not used in it in a while the man still posses some vicion gnp. 
2.Bones-could be number one but only has seen him use his GNP against a few opponents.
3.Lesnar
4. GSp-hate putting him on my list as his gnp does not win him the fight like the others
5.tito


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

no particular order...

Brock
GSP
JBJ
Fedor
Tito

I actually laughed when someone mentioned Sonnen, what he does is not named gnp. The fact that his face looked worse then Marquardt's after him being on his back for 13 minutes of a 15 minute fight is pretty hilarious.


----------



## NotDylan (Jul 13, 2009)

Spec0688 said:


> no particular order...
> 
> Brock
> GSP
> ...


And Dan Hardy didn't even look like he'd been in a fight after being underneath GSP for 5 rounds. That doesn't mean GSP's GnP is poor, does it?

Chael beat the ever living shit out of Silva. Yes, he got choked out but it was Anderson going to the hospital after the fight. He's a nasty GnP'er.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Chael Sonnen


lol  this is not the bottom we are talking about.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

No order.

Fedor (Viscious in his day)
Mark Coleman (Obvious reasons)
Tito Ortiz (ultilized it perfectly during early days)
Jon Jones (Crazy ass elbows)
Cain Velasquez (Throws about 1000 fists per second)

Honourable mentions...

GSP, Randy Couture, Kevin Randleman, Brock Lesnar, Mark Kerr, Anderson Silva. 

Not even a whisper for Wanderlei? Has some brutal TKOs from top position.


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

1. Jon Jones
2. Brock Lesnar
3. Mark Munoz
4. Cain Velasquez
5. Diego Sanchez


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

1. Jon Jones
2. Brock Lesnar
3. Karlos Vemola
4. Christian Morecraft 
5. James Te Huna


----------



## Relavate (Dec 21, 2010)

1. Tito ortiz
2. Fedor
3. Mark coleman
4. Dan severen
5. JBJ


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

NotDylan said:


> And Dan Hardy didn't even look like he'd been in a fight after being underneath GSP for 5 rounds. That doesn't mean GSP's GnP is poor, does it?
> 
> Chael beat the ever living shit out of Silva. Yes, he got choked out but it was Anderson going to the hospital after the fight. He's a nasty GnP'er.


I didn't see GSP doing any GnP that fight so that's a bad comparision. He basically made that a JJ fight and probably got away from his game plan. 

Anderson went to the hospital because of a rib injury, something which Sonnen's GnP had nothing to do with. Sonnen throws very weak punches and you can tell by just how little damage his opponents take off their back. He never tries to pass, he is content with throwing weak punches from the guard, that is far from a dominant GnP.

Sonnen may be a top grappler, but top GnP? not in my book.


----------



## texturedleech (Apr 11, 2010)

1) Shogun- Most the time when he uses gnp it ends up a ko
2) Coleman - He pretty much invented it
3) Tito - Always used it too good effect
4) Fedor - look at the herring fight 
5) Jones - Those elbows just look nasty 

Kongo has decent gnp when ever he can mange it too the ground


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

P4P:

1.)Brock Lesnar
2.)Jon Jones
3.)Hector Lombard
4.)Mark Munoz
5.)Karlos Vemola


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

5. Randy Couture
4. Cain Velasquez
5. Jon Jones
2. Fedor Emelianenko
1. Sergei Kharitonov- Did you guys see what he did to Semmy Schilt!


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

No paricular order - 

1) Sonnen
2) Tito 
3) Fedor
4) Hughes
5) GSP


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Bonnar426 said:


> 5. Randy Couture
> 4. Cain Velasquez
> 5. Jon Jones
> 2. Fedor Emelianenko
> ...


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Coq de Combat said:


> Fair enough. I just wish GSP would show all his haters once again that he knows how to GNP and finish fights.


Dare to dream.


----------

